# Disorganised thinking



## supersour (Oct 30, 2013)

I have had disorganized thinking for a while and recently it has worsened. Sometimes my mind goes blank, sometimes there comes unnecessary thoughts in the middle of a thought process, its even hard to speak because of this and I have started to avoid social situations because fo this.

I quote wikipedia, these are the problems I have identified I have every day almost all the time, it gets a bit better in the evening tho..:

_Alogia_ (also _poverty of speech_) - A poverty of speech, either in amount or content; it can occur as a negative symptom of schizophrenia

_Blocking_ - An abrupt stop in the middle of a train of thought; the individual may or may not be able to continue the idea.[7] This is a type of formal thought disorder that can be seen in schizophrenia

_Circumstantiality_ (also _circumstantial thinking_, or _circumstantial speech_) - An inability to answer a question without giving excessive, unnecessary detail.[7] This differs from tangential thinking, in that the person does eventually return to the original point.

_Clanging_ or _Clang association_ - Ideas that are related only by similar or rhyming sounds rather than actual meaning.[7] This may be heard as excessive rhyming and/or alliteration. e.g. "Many moldy mushrooms merge out of the mildewy mud on Mondays." "I heard the bell. Well, hell, then I fell."

_Derailment_ (also _loose association_ and _knight's move thinking_) - Ideas slip off the topic's track on to another which is obliquely related or unrelated.[7] e.g. "The next day when I'd be going out you know, I took control, like uh, I put bleach on my hair in California."

_Neologisms_ - New word formations.[7] These may also involve elisions of two words that are similar in meaning or in sound. e.g. "I got so angry I picked up a dish and threw it at the geshinker."

_Phonemic paraphasia_ - Mispronunciation; syllables out of sequence. e.g. "I slipped on the lice and broke my arm."

_Tangentiality_ - Wandering from the topic and never returning to it or providing the information requested.[7] e.g. in answer to the question "Where are you from?", a response "My dog is from England. They have good fish and chips there. Fish breathe through gills."

_Echolalia_ - Echoing of another's speech[7] that may only be committed once, or may be continuous in repetition. This may involve repeating only the last few words or last word of the examiner's sentences. This can be a symptom of Tourette's Syndrome. e.g. "What would you like for dinner?", "That's a good question. _That's a good question_. _That's a good question_. _That's a good question_."

I have told to my doctor I have these, but she just said we have to keep an eye on them. Im confused and scared that what this is, cos I still have my insight and I fear schizo, but my symptoms and escpecially this disorganized thinking scare the hell out of me cos I dont understand what else could it be. I very seldomly can put my thoughts straight, words usually are in the wrong order in my head or there are unnecessary words or words missing and I cant explain anything if it involves more than one or two short sentences or words (in social situations, but I have thought problems when I am alone too, just not as bad, maybe cos I dont have to speak.) Also just realized that this is why I feel so stupid all the time.

Yesterday I was at the post office, and I couldnt really say a thing. I was anxious cos it was a social situation and there were people who I knew (and who I dont like that much  ) and it made it worse. I just shivered and gave the post worker my delivery note, If he would have asked something I couldnt have answered anything so that he would have understood.

How much do you people have this too? And I dont mean that "well yeah sometimes.. its just anxiety.." but like really, everyday and all the time...?


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

My friend I believe you're self-diagnosing a little too much. I did this at first as well because I was convinced there had to be something more wrong with me. I found every little relatable issue and convinced myself I had it, when really all it boils down to is DP/DR.


----------



## supersour (Oct 30, 2013)

I had a feeling this might happen 

But no, I have some serious trouble with thinking and sometimes speaking (and typing, I have to use a lot of time to check did I write correctly and then correct my sentences.) Not as bad as full blown schizo would have, but still, major problems.

Its like having schizo but realizing it.. I know I need to keep my mouth shut just so I wont babble..

Its not just speaking, the difficulty of speaking comes from the fact that my thoughts are not logical and not in order. This affects everything I do..


----------



## Seppuku (Nov 12, 2013)

> Its like having schizo but realizing it.. I know I need to keep my mouth shut just so I wont babble..


Psychosis can be a symptom of a "normal" psychological disorder. Actually, dissociation is a form of psychosis, that's why Depersonnalisation can cause psychosis like symptoms. And for example, some people with Depression can have hallucinations or voices talking in their heads, without it being related to a real psychosis or schizophrenia.

But no schizophrenia.

You're just suffering from the Halo effect, and trying to relate everything you read to schizophrenia. You need to remember that the symptoms, and the schizophrenia diagnosis can only be made from an external point of view, with a lot of exams and interviews with specialists. The disorganised thoughts aren't just something you have from time to time, this is something that prevent you from performing logical tasks, and not just social tasks. That's why it can only be diagnosised from an external point of view: the psychologists give you logical tasks to perform, and observe how you react to them. The simple fact that you were able to summerize all this in a post is the proof that you dont have it. You need to understand that schizophrenia isn't just something you have from time to time, and the same goes for disorganised thoughts, it's all the time.

Anyway, back to your post:

I too have that kind of problems, and it's probably related to dissociation itself: since our body work in an "automatic" mode, our speech and thoughts probably work the same way. It may also be related to a mind tiredness, since our mind is always busy with our troubles and anxiety, it may cause our mind to go "blank".

Anyway, my advice to you is to stop relating things to schizophrenia all the time, otherwise you'll think your therapist is wrong and it may lead you to wrong diagnosis/medication.

My sources: the schizophrenia specialised hospital where I had to make exams for schizophrenia and psychosis


----------



## supersour (Oct 30, 2013)

Seppuku said:


> You're just suffering from the Halo effect, and trying to relate everything you read to schizophrenia. You need to remember that the symptoms, and the schizophrenia diagnosis can only be made from an external point of view, with a lot of exams and interviews with specialists. The disorganised thoughts aren't just something you have from time to time, this is something that prevent you from performing logical tasks, and not just social tasks. That's why it can only be diagnosised from an external point of view: the psychologists give you logical tasks to perform, and observe how you react to them. The simple fact that you were able to summerize all this in a post is the proof that you dont have it. You need to understand that schizophrenia isn't just something you have from time to time, and the same goes for disorganised thoughts, it's all the time.


 Thats my point exactly, they are not problems I have sometimes, but all the time everyday. Ofc my condition always improves at night when Im more energetic, It still doesent go away but only is milder.

I dont really fear "normal" schizo anymore nor do I think Im schizophrenic yet ofc. I fear the disorganized type because my problems havent stayed the same but they are slowly getting worse. I know, talk to your doctor. But she just cant give me an answer I would WANT to hear, I think mainly cos she thinks I might be on the early stages of it too..

Btw seppuku, how did ur schizo test go?


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

lol u dont have scitzo, trust me i have wat u have. im all disorganized haha but with meditation i am now reorganizing my mind, and learning to relax. you can do it to, its very easy. wat dp does tho, it kind of makes u challenge yourself, you end up second guessing things, which you would never have thought about before! brings you closer to your own self awareness, the point is removing the fear of the unknown because in hindsight there's nothing to be afraid of, but you don't know this from the beginning, it takes a WHILE to realize this, the errorness of your own thinking, we think things will happen which won't lol, and we talk ourselves into these messes which aren't true. we're just not conditioned to it mentally.and that's the point reconditioning your mind, not to fully accepting dp, but finding a way where you blow off fear, and become objective so you can live the life you were meant to live, and when you go, you''' know you made a difference to yourself, and others.


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

and this disorder does not lead to scitz. trust me ive had pyschotic thoughts, feel presences, think im hallucinating, thought i was in the mind of a serial killer. it just does something to ur brains chemistry. medication does help, but u r NOT pyschotic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supersour (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah. I think I can let my fear go when few years pass and I dont get schizo  I still want to do some schizo tests just to be sure


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

Road2recover said:


> Your clearly with the wrong doctor who doesnt know jackshit about dissoaciative disorders ugh makes me so mad we feed money to clueless therapist all the time and they act like they know what there doing. try dr allan schore for example and ask him for recomendation in ur area good luck


Hey I am currently looking for a therapist, but I am hesitant to as I don't want to start seeing someone who is misdiagnosing me and isn't truly educated on my situation. I want to be able to put my trust into someone that can really get to the root of my DP.

This Dr. Allan Schore guy, does he give recommendations for doctors that specialize in this type of disorder? Where did you hear of him?

Thanks!


----------

